# Ghost estates down from 3,000 in 2010 to 256 now



## Brendan Burgess (11 Apr 2018)

A report by the Department of Housing 

_This reveals a “91% reduction in the unfinished developments since 2010 from almost 3,000 to 256.  2017 saw the resolution of 165 developments”.


Minister English was speaking at the launch of the report that includes the results from the 2017 National Housing Development Survey which tracks progress on unfinished housing developments since 2010.  Among the key findings of this year’s survey are:

_

_91% decrease in the number of unfinished developments over the last 7 years;_
_165 developments resolved in 2017;_
_256 unfinished developments remaining;_
_74% of local authority areas now contain fewer than 10 occupied unfinished developments; and_
_Four local authority areas have no occupied unfinished developments._


----------

